
The Pirate Bay Reports Anti-Piracy Outfit to the Police - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-reports-anti-piracy-outfit-to-the-police-130218/
======
crazygringo
At first I thought this must have been a joke. But then:

> _While The Pirate Bay recognizes the irony of the case, they feel that they
> have to pursue this matter. ... “While The Pirate Bay may have a positive
> view on copying, it will not stand by and watch copyright enforcing
> organizations disrespect copyright,” Pirate Bay’s Winston says in a
> comment._

So basically, their stance is copying is _good_ , unless it's done by a
copyright organization? I mean, I guess I can see that, that they're anti-
hypocrisy, not anti-copying, although it's a fine line.

What would their opinion be of a site copying their CSS or JS, which had
nothing to do with anti-piracy -- I assume they would be fine with that then?

~~~
Natsu
It says that if they win, they'll donate the winnings to that 9 year old girl
who had her Winnie the Pooh laptop taken and if they lose, it will reinforce
the right to make parody websites, which is apparently in question under
Finnish law due to issues over the author's moral rights.

This, too, a case where their moral rights come into play, because their
design is being used to promote something they are strongly opposed to.

~~~
nzealand
Ignoring the finer detail of Finnish law - I think The Pirate Bay have fallen
into a PR trap.

From the perspective of the average man, I like parodies. Parodies are used to
highlight an alternate point of view - often with damaging affect. In general,
when someone complains that a parody is offensive, it simply makes the person
complaining look bad.

The only other legal/moral argument relates to copying code. Winning that
argument will make The Pirate Bay look like hypocrites. And I suspect that is
the trap The Pirate Bay will fall into.

So who is the bigger hypocrite? It doesn't matter. The other side does not
care about their PR image.

I think the correct response would have been to copy the other groups site
right down to the CSS, and making the copy a torrent site. Then let the enemy
initiate a lawsuit, and follow up with a counter lawsuit.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _I think the correct response would have been to copy the other groups site_
> //

Disagree. This presupposes that they will get equal treatment under the law,
that doesn't seem likely and I can't really see any external pressure being
put on Finland to find in favour of TPB (but very much the other way).

By pressing the current suit they either get money and a PR win or they get a
relaxation, via precedent, of copyright laws. Looks to me they win either way.

------
Taarne
I sincerely hope the anti-piracy center goes down hard.

A 17-year old boy in Finland was ordered to pay 400 000 euros in payments for
allowing 1600 users to download music and movies for free. They effectively
ruined his life before he even reached adulthood. This was the anti-piracy
fuckers' doing.

~~~
drucken
Finland, same country where the police raided a 9-year old's home at 8am to
confiscate her Winnie the Pooh laptop.

One wonders if Finland even has anything like a prosecution service authority
that decides whether the cost and public interest of justice in individual
cases outweighs the benefits...

------
tellarin
As mentioned in the article, "...even if Pirate Bay loses the case, it’s a
victory for their cause.”

Too bad this news item doesn't get attention from a wider audience.

~~~
meaty
Isn't it out job to promote the story?

I've just emailed it to about 200 people (ironically two of them work for the
business software alliance).

~~~
tellarin
I agree. I did the same, but to less people.

It's just that I get this feeling that we're mostly preaching to the choir as
most contacts (that would read it) already kind of know about these issues.

Still worth sharing, of course.

------
aw3c2
Direct link if you prefer to avoid the tabloid:
<https://thepiratebay.se/blog/227>

Also be aware that this is a misleading hoax (or worse). They had a "kopimi"
sign on the page forever. "kopimi (copyme), symbol showing that you want to be
copied."

Here is the last copy in archive.org
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130128163826/http://thepirateba...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130128163826/http://thepiratebay.se/)
. See the icon and its link at the very bottom.

Please do not give misleading hype like this any further coverage.

edit: I swear, the icon was not on the live page a minute ago.

~~~
halfasleep
I just had a quick glance, the Kopimi image only seems to be in the footer of
the homepage.

~~~
aw3c2
Ah, that explains why I got so confused. Thanks!

------
maeon3
The global internet is about to become as segmented and jagged as a windshield
hit by a baseball at 100Mph.

"We're sorry, the content you requested is not available to you, if you would
like to tune-in to our awsome channel, please press the payment button". You
didn't pay your linkedin and hacker news surcharge yet, it's gone up, but we
think this is in the best interests for corporations who want to own
information.

RIP Internet. (1970-2015), a formal funeral will not be held.

